# Can IBS turn into Colitis or Crohns?



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm new to this bulletin board so forgive me if someone's already asked this question. I've had IBS since college, I'm now 40. The IBS has gotten worse with time and am worried about it turning into something else. Anybody ever go from IBS to Colitis or Crohns? Thanks


----------



## fbrown627 (Jan 5, 1999)

No. IBS and Crohns/Colitis are two completely different illnesses that have nothing to do with each other. IBS is a functional disorder. That means our colons are normal, they don't function properly. There is no disease. Crohns and Colitis are caused by disease. A person with IBS can also have Crohns or Colitis, but they're separate. It's like saying a person who is sneezing from inhaling too much pepper, can also have pneumonia. One has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 1999)

Gee, I sure hope not. I don't think you should worry about it though, because I read that people who have IBS have a "normal" bowel... "normal" meaning that nothing comes up in tests. We all know that this condition is NOT normal but I honestly believe that we have the same chance of picking up Crohn's or Colitis as someone who does not have IBS.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

fbrown is correct. IBS does not cause IBD (Crohn's or UC).


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 1999)

IBS doesn't lead to Crohns or Colitis, from what I've been told and read. Nor should it predispose you to a myriad of other intestinal-related problems (diverticulosis, intestinal polyps, colon cancer, etc. etc.). From what I understand, IBS is pretty much the conclusion that is drawn once all of these other possibilities are ruled out. (I suppose that's some comfort.)


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks so much for the info! It sure helps me feel better. I'm sure my symptoms (stomach and intestinal cramping mainly) are just the IBS acting up. I've just never had it this bad. It's so nice to have contact with other IBS sufferers (or I should say "fighters")! I'm lucky to have a husband who fights, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 1999)

Catherine, if you haven't had a colonoscopy done recently, you might ask your doctor about getting one. This will help rule out any other problems, plus make your stress about your symptoms a little less.I have both Crohn's and IBS. I have been told that they are both completely different problems and one doesn't lead to the other. I have also been told by my GI, that it is a possibility to have both, but it happens very rarely. I seem to always be the rarity in life. HaHaI hope you get to feeling better soon.







Chris------------------If a toilet is my throne, I want a padded seat!!!


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

I have read there's a possibility that IBS can lead to diverticulosis because of the way the intestine spasms. They think all that activity may just cause certain sections of the intestine to weaken and form the characteristic pockets of diverticulosis. This was the ONLY time I've read this, however, and at this point I think it's just a theory that has not yet been substantiated------------------"When I find myself fading, I close my eyes and realize my friends are my energy." (anonymous) *Missycat*


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

SORRY - I double-posted.[This message has been edited by Missycat (edited 08-11-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 1999)

Catherine: Welcome to the board; the info from all the others is correct. I just wanted to say hello; and I saw that you are an artist. Can you E-mail me and let me know what kind of artist you are? I have a BME and I am into creative arts as well. Soon, I am going to start a book and I also will begin to illustrate a story for someone else.But take heart, if you have never had a colonoscopy; have one and it can rule out these IBD's!!!!!AMF


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the helpful comments. I recently had stool testing, an endoscopy and gall bladder ultrasound. All negative. I'm not too thrilled about doing a colonoscopy since I'm still waiting for hospital bills on the others. We have a pretty high deductible which will have to be paid. I think I'll hold off on that unless it gets really bad. But my "gut" (pardon the pun) tells me it's the IBS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 1999)

Can you identify a specific trigger (like recent antibiotics, a very stressful situation or lifestyle change)or some issue/thing that may have set your IBS off? I have had it for 20 years plus but only went to the DR for a colonoscopy 8 or 9 years ago when things got severe and prolonged. I was able to get things under control for the most part (for me, which is not NORMAL at all). I've found that through the years I'll experience little flareups as well as major ones which I can usually find a reason for, most recently last March a 2 weeks course of Biaxin for a sinus infection set off a prolonged flareup that I am still, though much improved, on the mend from. Had I not responded to my librax (for bad times)or diet changes or had the symptoms seemed different or had I noticed any blood I definately would have sought help from a specialist that I know would have included (and they'll get me again I'm sure when I'm 50, I'm almost 46)another colonoscopy. Do you feel like you are going in the right direction/getting better? If you feel that things are really different please consider seeing a specialist. I have read that it is rare for a person to have both IBS and Colitis or Chrons but that it can happen. An article I read said that people with IBS actually have less bowel cancer(for the most part) than others because they are so aware of their bowel health. I believe that diverticulosis is a complication of IBS that develops after years of being C from having prolonged spasms of the colon which causes little pockets to form. They can see these on a colonoscopy. They can get infected and cause diverticulitis which can get to be quite serious if not treated. Alot of people get the two mixed up, many more people have diverticulosis, often they don't even know it. I hope you feel better soon, I know what a drag it can be both physically and mentally especially if you've been having a reasonably (normal) time for a bit and then flared up. Feel free to e-mail me if you'd like.------------------Nancy


----------

